# Was mache ich mit meinen Koi im Winter ?



## olafkoi (5. Feb. 2006)

So da ich gez die schnodderpest los bin gehts los   
Und nun viel Spaß beim Lesen  8) 

Anbei eine kleine Info bitte wundert euch nicht übers Sie das ist ein Infoblatt was ich meinen Kunden Mitgebe 

Winterzeit;
oder was muß ich beachten um meine Koi gut durch die kalte Jahreszeit zu bringen ?

Mit diesem kleinen Bericht möchte ich Ihnen einmal aufzeigen, wie ich meine Koi durch den Winter bringe.

Vorab sollte man aber erwähnen, dass alle Teiche eigenen Gesetzen unterliegen und kein Teich gleich ist. Somit muss jeder Koiliebhaber für sich selbst entscheiden wie und was er mit seinem Teich im Winter macht.

Koi sind eigentlich sehr robuste Fische. Sie vertragen Temperaturen von 4 bis 30 Grad ohne größere Probleme, trotzdem gibt es einige Dinge zu beachten. 

Bestimmte Temperaturbereiche schaden dem Koi. Dies liegt daran, dass bei Temperaturen von 8 bis 13 Grad das Immunsystem der Koi nicht mehr gut arbeitet, bestimmte Parasiten und Bakterien sich aber gerade bei diesen Wassertemperaturen besonders gut vermehren und unseren Koi das Leben schwer machen. 

Temperaturunterschiede oder besser gesagt Temperaturschwankungen von mehr als 5 Grad stressen den Koi sehr, da sein Organismus als Wechselblütler sich den Temperaturen angleicht und er somit viel Energie aufwenden muss um seinen Organismus den Temperaturschwankungen anzugleichen. 

Winterruhe hält der Koi bei 4 bis 6 Grad. Bei diesen Temperaturen steht der Koi nahe am Boden des Teiches und bewegt sich kaum noch, da er selbst weiß, dass jede Bewegung ihn sehr viel Energie kostet und mit einer starken Anstrengung verbunden ist.

Aus diesem Grund ist es ratsam, die Koi in ihrer Winterruhe nicht zu stören und zu erschrecken. Jede noch so kleine Schwimmbewegung verbraucht unnötige Energiereserven, die der Koi zur Überwinterung braucht.

Leider machen viele Koiliebhaber den Fehler und setzen zu den Koi Störe in den Teich. Diese wunderschönen Tiere halten leider bei Temperaturen um die 5 Grad keine Winterruhe, sie sind ständig im Teich unterwegs und stören die Koi. Oftmals stoßen sie die Koi an und die Koi schwimmen dann aufgeschreckt durch den Teich. Wieder wird unnötig Energie verbraucht und der Organismus des Koi geschwächt.  Also, liebe Koifreunde, zum Wohle Eurer Koi, lasst die Störe aus dem Koiteich !!!

Wie mache ich meinen Koiteich nun winterfest? 
Als erstes sollte man etwas aus der Physik wissen. Wasser hat seine größte Dichte bei 4 Grad und ist somit bei dieser Temperatur am schwersten. 

In der Theorie sieht das nun folgendermaßen aus:
Ist der Teich nun wenigstens 150 cm tief so wird in dieser Tiefenregion mindestens eine 40 cm hohe Schicht mit einer Temperatur von 4 Grad sein, selbst wenn der Teich teilweise oder ganz zufriert. 
 Nun, das besagt die Theorie. Wie sieht das nun aber in der Praxis aus?
Hier spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle, aber eines sei vorweg gesagt: 
”Diese Schichten gibt es selbst in Teichen von 200 cm Tiefe oder mehr so 
gut wie nie !”

Nun fragen Sie sich sicherlich warum denn nicht. Dies läßt sich eigentlich ganz einfach erklären. Die Koi schwimmen immer ein wenig, dadurch kommt es zu Wasserverwirbelungen und zum Vermischen von den einzelnen Wasserschichten. Zusätzlich sorgen Regen, Wind und auch die Teichbelüfter und der Wassereinlaß für ein ständiges Vermischen dieser Schichten.

Wie kann ich nun dafür sorgen, dass es trotz dieser vielen Faktoren eine relativ warme Wasserschicht in Teichbodennähe gibt? 

Zuerst werden die Bodenabläufe geschlossen. Pumpen und Belüfter werden aus der Tiefenregion entfernt. Der Bachlauf wird abgestellt.
Wenn man den Filter über Winter durchlaufen lassen will, so setzt man die Pumpe an eine flache Stelle im Teich, ca. 20 bis 30 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche. Der Wassereinlauf wird so gestellt, dass das Wasser aus dem Filter nicht in die Tiefenregion strömt und sich somit nicht mit dem wärmeren Wasser mischt.
Eine gründliche Reinigung der Filteranlage und des Teiches vor dem Winterbetrieb versteht sich dabei von selbst.

Betreibt man den Filter mit mehreren Pumpen, so kann man diese, bis auf eine Pumpe abstellen. Der Filter verrichtet im Winter nur eine Partikelreinigung, das heißt es werden nur Grobschmutz und Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser entfernt, denn die nitrifizierenden Bakterien, die Ammonium abbauen stellen ihre Arbeit bei ca. 10 Grad Wassertemperatur ein.

Die UVC- Anlage kann ausgeschaltet oder abgebaut werden, da bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad auch kein Algenwachstum mehr vorhanden ist.

Die Lüfter hängt man ca. 15 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche an eine Ecke des Teiches, damit dort ein Teil der Wasseroberfläche eisfrei gehalten wird. Dadurch kommt es nicht zur Vermischung von kaltem und warmen Wasser und ein Gasaustausch zwischen Teich und Luft ist gegeben.

Fährt man alle 14 Tage einen Teilwasserwechsel von 10 % durch, so wird das den Teich zwar nicht viel erwärmen, jedoch wird sich die Warmwasserschicht wieder etwas regenerieren. Es gibt Koiliebhaber, die es selbst bei strengen Wintern schaffen, alleine durch stetige Frischwasserzufuhr mit Brunnenwasser die Wassertemperatur am Teichboden bei 4 bis 6 Grad zu halten und das auch ohne Heizung.

Um ein sehr starkes Auskühlen des Teiches zu verhindern kann man den Teich mit diversen Materialien abdecken (Noppenfolie, Styropor, Styrodur, PE-Bälle, Doppelstegplatten, usw...). Dabei sollte man aber auch darauf achten, dass eine kleine Stelle im Teich nicht abgedeckt wird. Diese Stelle sollte dann auch eisfrei gehalten werden (z.B. mit einem Teichheizer). 

Um eine Stelle im Teich effektiv und mit relativ geringen Kostenaufwand eisfrei zu halten gibt es im Teichzubehörhandel eine recht günstige Methode. Man kombiniert einen Heizstab mit einem Frostwächter, der sich bei 0 Grad einschaltet. Somit bleibt ein Teil des Teiches immer eisfrei.  Angeboten wird dieses System von der Firma Schego, zu beziehen im autorisierten Fachhandel. Der Heizer mit 300 Watt kostet um die 35 € und der Frostwächter nochmals um die 60 €.

Durch diese eisfreie Stelle kann man zum einen seine Koi auch im Winter beobachten und bei eventuellen Krankheitserscheinungen handeln und zum anderen wird auch hier wieder ein Gasaustausch gewährleistet.

Sollte es einmal zu einer geschlossenen Eisdecke am Teich kommen, so hacken Sie niemals ein Loch ins Eis. Betreten Sie auch nie die Eisfläche oder kommen Sie niemals auf die Idee auf dem Teich Schlittschuh zu laufen. Durch diese Dinge werden die Koi in ihrer Winterruhe massiv gestört und der Lärm ist für die Koi unerträglich. 

Es kann dazu kommen, dass die Koi einem Herzversagen erliegen oder so aufgeschreckt werden, dass sie soviel Energie verbrauchen und dadurch die Winterzeit nicht überleben.
Eine geschlossene Eisdecke läßt sich am besten und ohne viel Stress für ihre Lieblinge mit etwas heißem Wasser öffnen.

Ich arbeite mit Abdeckung und Heizung und das schon seit Jahren ohne größere Probleme oder Verluste bei meinen Koi. Mein Teich hat eine Tiefe von 130 cm und ein Volumen von 50.000 Liter. Bei mir läuft die Filteranlage gedrosselt über den ganzen Winter.

Allen Koiliebhabern mit Teichheizung sei hier ein Tipp gegeben. Heizen Sie ihren Teich so lange auf wenigstens 15 Grad, bis die Tagestemperaturen 8 Grad nicht mehr überschreiten. Dann lassen Sie ihren Teich jeden Tag zwei Grad abkühlen, bis Sie eine Teichtemperatur von 5 bis 6 Grad erreicht haben. Wenn Sie ihren Teich über Winter bei diesen Temperaturen halten, werden Sie so gut wie keine Probleme mit ihren Koi haben.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Armin501 (5. Feb. 2006)

Ist sehr informativ, zumal ich so eine Anleitung noch nicht
gelesen habe.
Denn ich will vorerst keinen Fischteich einrichten.
Aber trotzdem ein Vortrag den ich nicht nur interessant sondern auch
nützlich finde.

Vielen Dank sagt Armin


----------



## Steffen (5. Feb. 2006)

Hi...
Gestern habe ich einen Bericht im TV gesehen da ging es um die Umstellung auf eine Pelitz Heizung und zum Schluss hat er noch seinen Teich gezeigt mit Kois er sagte dann er Heizt seinen Teich gleich mit er hatte + 18 Grad im Teich...


----------



## olafkoi (5. Feb. 2006)

Hi Steffen
Teich heizen ist eine schöne Sache aber.... der Biorythmus der Koi wird durcheinander gebracht. In Japan sind folgende Verhältnisse 
lange warme Sommer und Kalte kurze Winter. Der Koi benötigt um die Laichzeit einzuleiten länger werdende Tage und steigende Temperaturen. Somit kann es wenn wir heizen zu Problemen kommen wie Laichverhärtung oder Laichstörungen. Des weiteren wird der Koi nicht zur ruhe kommen sondern immer 100% geben weil die Winterruhe fehlt.
Und nun lass die Heizung ausfallen im Winter die Temperaturen fallen schnell ab  aua ......... der Koi kennt diese gegebenheiten nicht ...... möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen was passieren kann wird 


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Dodi (5. Feb. 2006)

Danke, Olaf,

sehr informativ - sind Tipps dabei, die man sich wirklich zu Herzen nehmen sollte!


----------



## jochen (5. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Olaf

Ich finde das ist ein sehr informativer Beitrag, hilfreich für einen Teichneuling wie ich es bin. Ich plane momentan zwar meinen Teich mit Orfen, Goldis zu besetzen, die werden sich aber sicher genauso wohlfühlen mit der Verwendung der Tipps die du hier geschrieben hast.

Danke


----------

